# Female Puppy Questions?



## ElaineK (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh Boy, I am now the owner of a ten month old Female Havanese to keep my two year old Barney company. I have never had a female and was told that she has never been in heat. Does this sound possible, or could she have been and the previous owner not known it? I do have an appointment with the Vet for this Friday and will have her taken care of, , but my Barney who was neutered at the age of seven months keeps humping her when they play.. I am perlexed as to why he would do this, she doesn't appear to be in heat and he has been fixed so I don't know what to make of this situation? Also, have read the thread about the anal glands and this is very new to me also. Should I ask my Vet to do this or just wait and see if she has any problems. Love to hear what some of you have experienced with your males and females or if Barney is a little "mixed" up??

Elaine


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Elaine,
Many bitches don't have their first heat until after 12 months of age. Barney may be showing her who is dominate, not trying to breed her. Although, have you checked her to see if she could be in heat?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ElaineK said:


> Oh Boy, I am now the owner of a ten month old Female Havanese to keep my two year old Barney company. I have never had a female and was told that she has never been in heat. Does this sound possible, or could she have been and the previous owner not known it? I do have an appointment with the Vet for this Friday and will have her taken care of, , but my Barney who was neutered at the age of seven months keeps humping her when they play.. I am perlexed as to why he would do this, she doesn't appear to be in heat and he has been fixed so I don't know what to make of this situation? Also, have read the thread about the anal glands and this is very new to me also. Should I ask my Vet to do this or just wait and see if she has any problems. Love to hear what some of you have experienced with your males and females or if Barney is a little "mixed" up??
> 
> Elaine


Hi Elaine,
Congrats on your new girl.

I can say that yes it could be possible for her to of not come into heat yet as I have a bitch who didn't come into her first heat when she was 18 months old, however I would believe more that she could have had a silent heat.
As far as the anal glands, be a professional groomer we have learned that it is best to only express the anal glands if there is a sign of them being full. If you go and have them done more often that needed, that could lead to more problems.
For your boy the only thing I would think of him doing this may be due to the fact that he is just happy to have a lady friend around:biggrin1:

Don't know if any of this help, but good luck with your two.eace:


----------



## ElaineK (Nov 10, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Elaine,
> Many bitches don't have their first heat until after 12 months of age. Barney may be showing her who is dominate, not trying to breed her. Although, have you checked her to see if she could be in heat?


Thanks for your advice Kathy, yes yesterday I did check her because when she jumped up on my lap I noticed a very strong scent and thought she had stepped in "something" outside. I didn't see a thing and bathed her immediately. But even before I bathed her the smell seemed to just go away. Now I'm wondering if it could have been her anal glands even though after reading the info on this forum, I can't see any sign that they are full. Oh well, just another mystery of being a dog owner. Will talk with my Vet on Friday when I take her in. Thanks again..
Elaine


----------



## ElaineK (Nov 10, 2006)

CacheHavs said:


> Hi Elaine,
> Congrats on your new girl.
> 
> I can say that yes it could be possible for her to of not come into heat yet as I have a bitch who didn't come into her first heat when she was 18 months old, however I would believe more that she could have had a silent heat.
> ...


Thanks Heather, you may be right, Barney loves having someone to play rough with and perhaps that is just his way of "welcoming" Bella to the family..I will discuss this "anal" gland thing with my Vet when she goes in on Friday to see what he says. I hate to start something that really isn't a problem. Will wait and see.. Thanks for your advice.
Elaine


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys hump each other just to show dominance. I tell them to knock it off! Bella is spayed and freddie neutered, but he still tries humping her! He also humps Scudder and Scudder does it back. I am just happy Bella doesn't do the humpty dump!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Elaine, yeah! you got a pup!!! I think Barney is just trying to show her who's boss!!! my two neutered boys take turns humping each other. good luck post more pictures of your two.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine are both fixed. Kodi humps (or tries to hump) Shelby all the time. As soon as he mounts her, she sits down and he slides right off. Good girl Shelby. :biggrin1: 

However, I noticed lately, that she has been returning the favor and humping him when she gets real mad. ound:


----------

